

Show HN: The site I built to learn to code - LinePunch (hilariously offensive) - linepunch
http://linepunch.com

======
linepunch
Based on a hilarious night at the bar, I quickly learned some PHP and JS and
launched LinePunch.

It grabs from two simple arrays of jokes and punchlines that I update
manually. I made sure you NEVER get the correct combination, but you can edit
the URL to do so. Then just a really simple reload of jokes and joke
submission.

Any and all feedback is welcome. I hope people find some of the combinations
as hilarious as I do. Sorry if you are offended. Actually, no I'm not, it's a
joke.

